# okay to use a hardtail MTB to try out DJ???



## nicpie2468 (Jun 2, 2015)

I want to try out dirt jumping since i live pretty close to two parks. I have a 2012 giant revel (Revel 1 (Charcoal/Red) (2012) | Giant Bicycles | United States)

Is this okay to use just to get a feel for dirt jumping?

I just want to see if i actually like it before i buy/build a real Dj bike, which i will do if i like it.


----------



## nicpie2468 (Jun 2, 2015)

I have a 2012 giant revel (Revel 1 (Charcoal/Red) (2012) | Giant Bicycles | United States) and i want to get a feel for dirt jumping and see if i like it.

Is it okay to try it out one a Hardtail MTB or will it give me the wrong feel for dirt jumping?

I just want to make sure i really like Dj before i buy/build a real Dj bike.

Thanks 
Nick


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

It'll be okay but not great. The fork may be tuned differently than a DJ fork (although some adjustment may be possible). XC/trail forks are designed to be mushy and smooth out bumps. DJ forks often have a stiff spring for more responsiveness and bigger hits. However, sometimes you can achieve similar performance between an air-xc-fork and a DJ fork with air and rebound adjust. 

XC/trail cranks are not necessarily designed for the impact of landing hard with your feet. You could snap a crank arm. 

Be sure to drop your seat all the way. If you're not tall, the seat may still be too high.


----------



## Timothy G. Parrish (Apr 13, 2014)

Also, don't try with clipless pedals. Flats are the way to go for DJ bikes. Your bottom bracket may also not be able to take a beating on this type of terrain.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------

